# snowboard kickflip



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

LOL so nobody has tried these before? nothing to say at all about them? haha


----------



## beggionahorseho (Oct 27, 2008)

snowboardkid156 said:


> LOL so nobody has tried these before? nothing to say at all about them? haha


they look ugly as hell anyway


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

beggionahorseho said:


> they look ugly as hell anyway


I dunno I've seen some pretty clean ones..


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

they're easy if you have low highbacks. and watch cool story once it comes out. there's crazy snoboard kicks. gus does a varial.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

nos said:


> they're easy if you have low highbacks. and watch cool story once it comes out. there's crazy snoboard kicks. gus does a varial.


thats what I was watchin. lol


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

I mess around with this kinda stuff if I am waiting for a bus, or just ollie around with 1 foot out if I have room in the lift line without being an asshole.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

I like when you get off of a gondola and its a big flat section jumping onto your board sliding along and doing some shuv-its, always fun.


----------



## braden (Feb 5, 2009)

here is me doing one

YouTube - Kickflip on a Snowboard


----------

